# Flounder light rig



## wirebiter (Jun 4, 2008)

I am building my flounder rig out of my great grandfathers old jon boat. I am trying to decide how to build my lights. If you have any suggestions or pics that you are willing to show to help me out it would be appreciated. Thanks Guys!


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Will you be running a generator are will it be a 12 volt set up ?


----------



## wirebiter (Jun 4, 2008)

I am thinking either a 12v set up or using an inverter with florescent lamps for power. My problem is not the electrical, but the physical layout of the lights.


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Take it up to Tim " Breeze Fabricators" and get him to weld you some mounting brackets are a rail up front to bolt you lights to. He does clean work at a good price.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Also use the search. There are plenty of light setup pix's posted.


----------

